# hotdogs in dubai



## Saffiechic83 (May 6, 2010)

anyone know where they sell either hotdogs or 'boereworse rolls' in dubai? not frozen, i mean already made and ready to eat


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Surf & Turf restaurant on Marina Walk does, it's owned by Saffers. The food there is excellent and the staff are really friendly.

They don't have a website but here's their Facebook page: Surf and Turf | Facebook


----------



## Saffiechic83 (May 6, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Surf & Turf restaurant on Marina Walk does, it's owned by Saffers. The food there is excellent and the staff are really friendly.
> 
> They don't have a website but here's their Facebook page: Surf and Turf | Facebook


thanks Gavtek - what I'm really looking for is the paper used to carry your boerewors in. do you know if they serve it on a plate, or like a take-away?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

No idea I'm afraid, I've just noticed them on their menu, I'm more of a burger kinda guy.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Saw this article this morning, may be useful!

gulfnews : Taste of South Africa in the UAE


----------



## Brad33 (Mar 31, 2010)

IKEA my good man!

The hotdogs there are great, and at only 3 AED each you cant find better.


----------



## eastern star (May 18, 2010)

Your worried about hot dogs. God help the cinnabon shops i'll be camped beside there stalls, and 13 to choose from .


----------

